# Hello



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

Just want to introduce myself. I'm married, love the outdoors, animals and French pastries! 
Once I figure out how to navigate the app and site I hope to learn and contribute.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, see ya around the forums!


----------



## SecondWind (May 10, 2019)

Ignore my note to you, I figured out how to post. The + sign at the top, duh!


----------

